# Starter patterns for the Everglades - part two



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Viking1 said:


> Thanks again for sharing!


Great info Capt.!
Thanks


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice work, Capt. Bob. Thanks for posting both tutorials. Very generous of you to share your time and expertise.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks Capt. Bob! I appreciate the time and effort you put in to these. I always appreciate "guide flies." Usually tied with a minimum of materials and can be tied in a few minutes, these flies most of all catch fish!
Again, THANKS!


----------

